
Planning for Responsive Images - zachruss92
https://css-tricks.com/planning-for-responsive-images/
======
Hackbraten
I wish more people were aware of HiDPI/Retina displays and the `2x` option in
`srcset`. Would have been a good opportunity to mention it in the article.

